# Carbon steel Wok



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter said she made stirfry years ago. I don’t remember hearing anything about it but I made it several times this winter and we really liked it. I made it in my grandpa’s big Iron skillet. I like eating it just to get more vegetables. She decided to buy a wok and looked at Williams and Sonoma and they were $150.

Yesterday at TJ Maxx we saw a carbon steel wok for $15 and she bought it. I’m anxious to try this because in my skillet I’d have to take some vegetables out to cook others and then reheat everything. It looks huge. I’ll let you know how we like it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you get a ring to set it in? Big help on stoves not designed for woks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Did you get a ring to set it in? Big help on stoves not designed for woks.


Huh?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Stabilizes the wok. No worries about it tipping over.


----------



## SA Schneider (May 7, 2021)

Startingover said:


> Daughter said she made stirfry years ago. I don’t remember hearing anything about it but I made it several times this winter and we really liked it. I made it in my grandpa’s big Iron skillet. I like eating it just to get more vegetables. She decided to buy a wok and looked at Williams and Sonoma and they were $150.
> 
> Yesterday at TJ Maxx we saw a carbon steel wok for $15 and she bought it. I’m anxious to try this because in my skillet I’d have to take some vegetables out to cook others and then reheat everything. It looks huge. I’ll let you know how we like it.


You will need to season it. Should be in the directions.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Stabilizes the wok. No worries about it tipping over.


Ok. Never heard of them before. Thks. We’ll look for them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SA Schneider said:


> You will need to season it. Should be in the directions.


we read that and you have to turn the heat up really high so she took it to her house because even my toaster sets off my smoke alarm if I have it turned high. I use earplugs . My oven will set it off if I have it set to 450.

there’s a smoke alarm that’s not quite as sensitive but I never got around to replacing it.

We had to hunt for a small container of peanut oil for stirfry which I’ve use but she likes sesame oil and I think that’s a tiny bit strong so whichever one of us will be fixing stirfry we’ll use what we want.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Ok. Never heard of them before. Thks. We’ll look for them.


Wok brush, aids in cleaning them. I have one.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Wok brush, aids in cleaning them. I have one.


 Never saw these either. You are a pro.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley 
Does this bottom look flat. Is it normal? Will it likely need a ring?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Helpful previous threads -









Stir Fry


I’ll come back to this after work. Looking for inspiration! Been wanting to ask about stir-fry. yeah I guess I know what it is basically. I bought some frozen stir-fry once. I think I threw in an old piece of chicken. I have relatives out in California and they are very healthy conscious...




www.diychatroom.com













Wok & Roll


Made a delicious quick Asian soup in my wok today with veggies and shrimp and drizzled eggs, then I thickened it with a little cornstarch. See the pic. The head guy went to the market today to pick up some stuff and came home with a beautiful orchid, and said, I bought us a present today...




www.diychatroom.com













Small cast iron wok


I ordered this today, I follow an asian lady on facebook that cooks great stuff and she uses a wok like this...I had a 13” wolfgang puck stainless steel wok, but eventually got tired of scrubbing my brains out trying to keep it clean...all around the sides got burnt, and it was me against this...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes that is known as a flat bottom wok. It will likely be for stable with and may not need a ring, check how it fits the burner.
I just tasted my Kimchi that I started fermenting last Sunday. Wow, it's going to be some good stuff. I'll left it go another week and a half or more.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes that is known as a flat bottom wok. It will likely be for stable with and may not need a ring, check how it fits the burner.
> I just tasted my Kimchi that I started fermenting last Sunday. Wow, it's going to be some good stuff. I'll left it go another week and a half or more.


Do you have it out? Or refrigerated?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Did you get a ring to set it in? Big help on stoves not designed for woks.


Most woks sold in the US have flat bottoms. I think? I don't see to many round bottoms in stores.



Startingover said:


> We had to hunt for a small container of peanut oil for stirfry which I’ve use but she likes sesame oil and I think that’s a tiny bit strong so whichever one of us will be fixing stirfry we’ll use what we want.


Go to an Asian store for the peanut oil. I learned that here. Peanut oil made by the big manufacturers does not even have any nice characteristics other than smoke point. Get some good stuff. Might even be less money. Peanut oil has more uses other than frying. I make my chili oil with it and need good stuff for that.
Never use sesame oil for frying. You are wasting it, unless its s cheap brand and is not worth using at all. A good sesame oil IMO and in the opinion of many is it is for finishing, not for frying.

If your wok has a wooden handle use caution seasoning it in the oven. I watched a pro season a wok once and he did it over the flame on a gas stove. Once seasoned properly, it will get better and better with each use.
I'm not sure what you ended up with for $15. Might be a good one, might not.
Whenever I purchase something like this, that will last my lifetime, I do my homework before buying. There are to many impulse buying examples in my basement. A wok is an investment into the future. A future of many uses. In fact I used mine for deep frying for years. 
When you buy something that is of high quality and does what you ask of it, will rarely end up on the yard sale table.
Good eating!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Most woks sold in the US have flat bottoms. I think? I don't see to many round bottoms in stores.
> 
> 
> Go to an Asian store for the peanut oil. I learned that here. Peanut oil made by the big manufacturers does not even have any nice characteristics other than smoke point. Get some good stuff. Might even be less money. Peanut oil has more uses other than frying. I make my chili oil with it and need good stuff for that.
> ...


I would have offered to buy the good ones for xmas or her birthday or we could have gone in half since we’ll share it. We’ll see how this one does. Wow, thks for warning on wood handles. Didn’t think of that.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had a steel wok years ago. As I recall to season I put in on a burner and wiped oil in it with a paper towel. Did this a few times and nothing ever stuck to it, turned it bluish. It had a wooden handle BTW. It got put in the garage when more room was needed where I had been keeping it. Got smashed out there. Got it at a local Asian store and need to get another. I need more wok tools also.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I would have offered to buy the good ones for xmas or her birthday or we could have gone in half since we’ll share it. We’ll see how this one does. Wow, thks for warning on wood handles. Didn’t think of that.


Just becasue it was only $15 does not mean its not a good wok. It only means it cost $15. My wife got my Le Creuset dutch oven at TJ Max I think.



wooleybooger said:


> I had a steel wok years ago. As I recall to season I put in on a burner and wiped oil in it with a paper towel. Did this a few times and nothing ever stuck to it, turned it bluish. It had a wooden handle BTW. It got put in the garage when more room was needed where I had been keeping it. Got smashed out there. Got it at a local Asian store and need to get another. I need more wok tools also.


Thats how he did it. He turned it over too. Right side up and then bottom up. All the while adding oil and wiping out oil.
I saw a lady do it on "Sara Moulton" show as well. She did it on the burner.

Exactly why my wok is down in the basement. Room. It takes up two burners and I need that extra room when cooking.
I'm going to bring it up. Maybe that will light a fire under my ass and get me to make a stir fry or something.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

We make stir fry all the time. If you have a Costco membership, the big bags of frozen "stir fry vegetables" are great. A little bit of meat cut up small, two or three big handfuls of vegetables, your favorite seasoning (soy, teriyaki, hoisin, or oyster sauce.) You're eating in five minutes. Especially if you made a big pot of rice last night and still have some in the fridge.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ratherbefishing said:


> We make stir fry all the time. If you have a Costco membership, the big bags of frozen "stir fry vegetables" are great. A little bit of meat cut up small, two or three big handfuls of vegetables, your favorite seasoning (soy, teriyaki, hoisin, or oyster sauce.) You're eating in five minutes. Especially if you made a big pot of rice last night and still have some in the fridge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 651518


That looks great. Sadly Costco is too far away so no membership. Everyone who belongs loves Costco. We go to Wholefoods or Trader Joes occasionally so we’ll look there.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't want to afford a Costco membership and I no longer have a Sam's membership. I don't buy enough there each year to break even on the cost. I think Sam's is $45/yr so $450 is the break even point. I was only doing under $200 there last few years I had a membership and haven't even been in one in several years.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I don't want to afford a Costco membership and I no longer have a Sam's membership. I don't buy enough there each year to break even on the cost. I think Sam's is $45/yr so $450 is the break even point. I was only doing under $200 there last few years I had a membership and haven't even been in one in several years.


I joined BJ’s once when I lived close. I really liked it. We drove close to a Costco in Orlando recently and the line of cars going there was unbelievable. Same here about not buying enough. I don’t buy much since I live alone


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> We had to hunt for a small container of peanut oil for stirfry which I’ve use but she likes sesame oil and I think that’s a tiny bit strong so whichever one of us will be fixing stirfry we’ll use what we want.


There is Sesame oil and toasted Sesame oil. The plain is fairly neutral and the toasted is very strong tasting. For fried rice I use 1/3 toasted and 2/3 plain. I personally can't imagine cooking anything in all toasted.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> There is Sesame oil and toasted Sesame oil. The plain is fairly neutral and the toasted is very strong tasting. For fried rice I use 1/3 toasted and 2/3 plain. I personally can't imagine cooking anything in all toasted.


Thks. Didn’t know the difference. I don’t care for strong flavors.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

YW. Sesame oil is best bought at an Indian grocery. Much better prices and selection that the regular grocery.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yup, never by non-American ingredients in an American grocery store unless they cater to a non-Amercian demographic area.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think most of the ingredients in the Great Buy products at Walmart are non-American. Or many, at least.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The Wok was seasoned today and turned an interesting dark blue. Daughter bought 2 types of frozen veggies and used half of each. I liked the one with peanuts. What I wasn’t expecting were Soba noodles mixed in with the veggies. They were different! Not bad, and as long as they have nutritional value I’ll eat them but I can’t get excited about them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Frozen vegetables? Why?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Frozen vegetables? Why?


Quick.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

But, the whole purpose of a wok is fresh. . .
Quick cooking fresh food.

I have learned so much about people, by knowing you!🤣
It just shows how differently people can think!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

As Elmer Fudd might say, in modern lingo: "Woks, wock! (He he he he.)"

I've gotten tons of use out of cheapies I got from roomies and thrift stores. I even use them to make thickener for gumbo.


----------

